# Chaninging from Porta-Potti to pump out



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am wondering how difficult it is to make a boat with a porta-poti to have a pump out or even add a holding tank. Yes I realize the size of the boat and any extra space is a consideration. Again, I realize that, just looking for some information about the work. I just looked at a Hunter 25 online and it got me wondering. Are there kits you can ad to your porta-potti for a pump out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think there is a pump out kit for a porta-potti. It's not hard to install a conventional head with a holding tank and pumpout but with proper through hulls and hoses it can get expensive. here's a link to head options and installation. Installing a Head by Don Casey


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We put the Sea-land 6 gallon porta-poti with the deck pump kit out on the 35'


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

There is at least one porta potti model that has the capability of being plumbed to a pump out and/or holding tank. It has a 1.5" hose connection built into it. In so doing I believe the head becomes a lot less portable though.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Easiest would be to install a porta potti with pumpout capability like the Thetford 735. If you can find a spot for a holding tank, then a manual head can be installed. A lot more work, but probably worth it.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

depending where you sail a thru hull isn't necessary just a deck connection for pump out and tap the flush water from a sink drain .
don't put any more holes in your hull than you need.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

JimsCAL said:


> Easiest would be to install a porta potti with pumpout capability like the Thetford 735. If you can find a spot for a holding tank, then a manual head can be installed. A lot more work, but probably worth it.


No easiest and cheapest would be installing a home made composting head.


----------



## c_witch (Sep 25, 2011)

cb32863 said:


> I am wondering how difficult it is to make a boat with a porta-poti to have a pump out or even add a holding tank. Yes I realize the size of the boat and any extra space is a consideration. Again, I realize that, just looking for some information about the work. I just looked at a Hunter 25 online and it got me wondering. Are there kits you can ad to your porta-potti for a pump out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have a 22 foot cruiser. We installed a Dometic 764 MSD. It has been plumbed for both dock side pump out and seaside pump out. Originally it was only a dock side pump out. The holding capacity or these are small and we have the smallest so I wanted the seaside pump out option.

If you have a dockside pump out now then conversion is simple. Add a y diverter which will go to the dockside line and also feed to a macerator. From the macerator the line should run up to a vented loop and then to a seacock and thru hull. Pretty simple really.

c_witch


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Installing a holding tank isn't all that hard. My boat came without a usable tank (the one it came with was only three gallons, with out a proper vent, and with sketchy fittings), so I installed a new one (13 gallons). The biggest hassle I found was finding a suitable location for the tank. I decided that I wanted the tank to stand upright. That allowed for the location of all the fittings on the top of the tank, thus minimizing the chance of a leaky fitting. But it also necessitated glassing/epoxying a firm base for the tank, and sacrificing most of a locker to the project.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't priced a holding tank in years, but if you are starting from scratch I would go to a Type 1 MSD. They run about $1,000, but require a lot less plumbing than a holding tank, so I wouldn't guess the price difference would be that much installed. Plus you get rid of the holding tank and associated refuse.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Stumble said:


> I haven't priced a holding tank in years, but if you are starting from scratch I would go to a Type 1 MSD. They run about $1,000, but require a lot less plumbing than a holding tank, so I wouldn't guess the price difference would be that much installed. Plus you get rid of the holding tank and associated refuse.


Unless you happen to frequent a "No Discharge Zone".


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

SlowButSteady said:


> Installing a holding tank isn't all that hard. My boat came without a usable tank (the one it came with was only three gallons, with out a proper vent, and with sketchy fittings), so I installed a new one (13 gallons). The biggest hassle I found was finding a suitable location for the tank. I decided that I wanted the tank to stand upright. That allowed for the location of all the fittings on the top of the tank, thus minimizing the chance of a leaky fitting. But it also necessitated glassing/epoxying a firm base for the tank, and sacrificing most of a locker to the project.


Having a good quality marine head would be great. After trashing the old direct discharge head, I put in a Thetford MSD unit attached to a deck fitting. The thing is really a thin piece of well, a piece of what goes in it. The problem really is space. I am just not willing to give up a 15-20 gallon space in a locker. Have looked at the possibility of glassing in an odd shaped area below decks but there really isn't much spare cubic footage available anywhere except in lockers and that space is absolutely STUFFED with needed supplies that would have nowhere to go. The whole idea of storing crap onboard is a major PITA.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

smurphny said:


> Having a good quality marine head would be great. After trashing the old direct discharge head, I put in a Thetford MSD unit attached to a deck fitting. The thing is really a thin piece of well, a piece of what goes in it. The problem really is space. I am just not willing to give up a 15-20 gallon space in a locker. Have looked at the possibility of glassing in an odd shaped area below decks but there really isn't much spare cubic footage available anywhere except in lockers and that space is absolutely STUFFED with needed supplies that would have nowhere to go. The whole idea of storing crap onboard is a major PITA.


That was pretty much my point. The type 1 MSD allow you to discharge directly overboard anywhere (or at least anywhere except the rare no discharge zones).


----------

